# Got my gizmo & waf-1 today but I have a problem with gizmo



## tdog (Feb 14, 2009)

I have it everything plugged in but the gizmo is not turning on the display does not come on.

Could I have a dead unit or is there something im not doing right?


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

You have an email.


----------



## tdog (Feb 14, 2009)

Ray3 said:


> You have an email.


Got it, thanks. I look forward to getting a replacement.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

tdog - Sorry about the DOA unit, and glad that Ray already got you fixed up. "thumbsup:


----------



## tdog (Feb 14, 2009)

craigsub said:


> tdog - Sorry about the DOA unit, and glad that Ray already got you fixed up. "thumbsup:


Thanks craig, I appreciate it. I look forward to getting a new unit. Your customer service rocks!"thumbsup:


----------

